# Maple counter top.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We just finished this counter top up today. It had a stain on it that matched the floor then 2 coats of poly. The HO over the years hated it. Over all condition was great, no way could you tell 3 kids lived there.

We broke out the Festool sanders and vacs and went to town. 2 hours to strip to bare wood.

We applied 4 coats of Last N Last oil poly.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

That looks really nice. What did you use to apply the oil poly?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

SemiproJohn said:


> That looks really nice. What did you use to apply the oil poly?


By brush.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Really nice job guys. Very professional looking work.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice Work.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome looking counter top. Before and after. Natural beauty of the wood is important and awesome.


----------

